# Антелистез L5. Болевой корешковый синдром. Маме грозит операция



## Shevchenko.es (31 Янв 2016)

С декабря месяца мама находится на больничном.Началось с поясницы потом немели пальцы правой ноги,сейчас онемение до колена.Давит сидалищный нерв.Прошла медикаментозное лечение не помогло сало хуже.Сделала МРТ:Картина дистрофических изменений пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночника осложненных грыжи образованием l4/l5,l5/s1,протрузиейl2/3.Дополнительное образование передне-правых отделах позвоночного канала на уровне тела s1 позвонка(вероятней грыживой секвестер)Антелистез l5/l4 позвонков.Грыжи Шморля в телахl5/s1 позвонков.Признаки деформирующего спонделеза на уровне l4/s1 сегмента,спондилоартроза на уровне l1/s1 сегментов.
Была у нейрохирурга вот его заключение:Остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвонка.Грыжа диска l5/s1 справа.Антелистез l5.Болевой корешковый синдром.
Заключение по МКВ 10:м51 поражение межпозвонковых дисков поясничного и др.отделов с радикулопатией.
Что нам делать?Сказали что операция.Очень хочется знать какая и как будет проходить реабилитация.Проживает в Ростовской обл.Очень просим квалифицированной консультации и помощи.Спасибо большое.


----------



## Никита Заборовский (31 Янв 2016)

Пожалуйста, покажите снимки


----------



## La murr (31 Янв 2016)

*Shevchenko.es*, Катя, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Shevchenko.es (2 Фев 2016)

Добрый день.У нас в семье беда.Маму начала мучать боль в пояснице.Маме 50 лет проживает в Ростовской обл.
немеют пальцы правой ноги.на больничном с декабря.
Делала 3 блокады,сердалут мовалис комбилепен,магнит-терапия не помогло.
делали МРТ,вот снимки:

               

       

Вот снимки МРТ,результаты анализов какие делали и заключения нейрохирурга и невролога.
лечение:Сердалут(таб) мовалис,мильгамма,мидокалм,фломакс,вольтарен,милоксикам,диклофенак,магнит-терапия,все это не помогло.
в данный момент беспокоит боль в пояснице и онемение стопы правой ноги.
после консультации нейрохирурга,т.е в данный момент Артродол и кетанол део.
Очень нужна ваша помощь.


----------



## Никита Заборовский (2 Фев 2016)

Да, надо оперировать. Декомпрессия уровня L5-S1, передний спондилодез этого же уровня, фиксация системой L4-S1. На следующий день после операции больной встает. 3 месяца себя бережет (без переноски тяжестей, наклонов и т.д.). Делают такие операция в многочисленных профильных учреждениях нашей Родины.


----------



## Shevchenko.es (2 Фев 2016)

Спасибо​


----------



## Viktoria0502 (2 Фев 2016)

*Никита Заборовский*, А почему, именно ТПФ, а не просто дискэктомия? Где признаки нестабильности?


----------



## Никита Заборовский (2 Фев 2016)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> *Никита Заборовский*, А почему, именно ТПФ, а не просто дискэктомия? Где признаки нестабильности?



С таким артрозом как на снимках нестабильность присутствует. Изолированная декомпрессия не уберет боль в спине.


----------



## vbl15 (3 Фев 2016)

Согласен с коллегой. Декомпрессия, фиксация, спондилодез.


----------



## Shevchenko.es (3 Фев 2016)

Извените за нескромный вопрос.цена такой операции.нам озвучили поднебесную стоимость.и есть ли квота.И ещё один вопрос это инвалидность?


----------



## Никита Заборовский (3 Фев 2016)

Shevchenko.es написал(а):


> Извените за нескромный вопрос.цена такой операции.нам озвучили поднебесную стоимость.и есть ли квота.И ещё один вопрос это инвалидность?



Квоты сейчас выдаются на лечения во многие лечебные учреждения. В частности мой Институт Вредена оперирует за счет квот. На платной основе такие операции стоят дороже по сравнению с удалением грыжи т.к. ставятся импланты, основная цена складывается из их стоймости.
Вопрос об инвалидности решают специальные комиссии. Многие пациенты оформляют.


----------



## Shevchenko.es (3 Фев 2016)

Спасибо.

Да и ещё маму интересует как долго восстановление проходит и когда можно на работу выходить.Работает на лакокрасочной.


----------



## igor777 (3 Фев 2016)

Никита Заборовский написал(а):


> Квоты сейчас выдаются на лечения во многие лечебные учреждения. В частности мой Институт Вредена оперирует за счет квот. На платной основе такие операции стоят дороже по сравнению с удалением грыжи т.к. ставятся импланты, основная цена складывается из их стоймости.
> Вопрос об инвалидности решают специальные комиссии. Многие пациенты оформляют.


Скажите, пожалуйста, инвалидность оформляется, потому что большая травматизация от этой операции и большинство становятся инвалидами? Или оформляется просто для реабилитации?


----------



## Никита Заборовский (3 Фев 2016)

igor777 написал(а):


> Скажите, пожалуйста, инвалидность оформляется, потому что большая травматизация от этой операции и большинство становятся инвалидами? Или оформляется просто для реабилитации?



Это больше похоже про истории о врачах-убийцах. Нет смысла в выполнении операции в случае дегенеративного заболевания позвоночника, после которой человек становится инвалидом. 
Я не могу точно ответить какими путями люди добывают себе инвалидность.
Осложнения при проведении данных операций есть, как и при любых других видах лечения. В общем до 10% пациентов могут столкнуться с осложнениями (Steiger F. et al. Surgery in lumbar degenerative spondylolisthesis: indications, outcomes and complications. A systematic review //European Spine Journal. 2014).


Shevchenko.es написал(а):


> Да и ещё маму интересует как долго восстановление проходит и когда можно на работу выходить.Работает на лакокрасочной.



Смотря какая работа у нее. 6 месяцев точно нельзя тяжести носить, после 6 месяцев если будут признаки сращения на КТ, обсудите с лечащим врачом. К легкому труду пациенты могут приступать после заживления раны (после 2х недель).


----------



## Shevchenko.es (25 Фев 2016)

Вчера дали направление в Бурденко.
Может кто лежал там или имели дело с ним.Ваше мнение.Собираем документы на квоту.


----------

